

Ask HN: Why did the other portals (Excite, Lycos, etc.) totally fail? - biznerd

There were a bunch of other portals. Most notably Excite and Lycos. They were worth billions of dollars. Now they&#x27;re gone. Yahoo reigns supreme. Why?
======
sixQuarks
Their Alibaba investment is going to net them 20 - 30 billion. Basically what
the entire Yahoo market cap is currently worth. So, in essense, investors are
valuing Yahoo itself at $0.

